# Rulers compound al bada a



## Roade girl (Dec 22, 2011)

Due to move to Dubai beginning of January and have been given the address of our new villa as rulers compound al wasl road al bada a. 
Although google maps are fantastic, I cant find a thing on this specific location. 
Can anyone out there put my mind at rest and let me know a street no. And even any info. on what its like to live there with 2 kids aged 9 & 11?
Thank you muchly!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there, 

Its quite good & safe Area, nothing to worry abt...
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
regards


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Not heard of that compound but al bada is a great area overall


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I live in Al Bada'a and love it, can't think of anywhere I'd rather be in Dubai.


----------



## Roade girl (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I live in Al Bada'a and love it, can't think of anywhere I'd rather be in Dubai.


Thanks mr Rossi, that's really good to know. We are really looking forward to the move and new experience.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Roade girl said:


> Thanks mr Rossi, that's really good to know. We are really looking forward to the move and new experience.


Plus points - walkable to the beach, mixture of cultures and nationalities, the views of SZR at night, right in the middle of Dubai geographically so you can visit both Mirdiff and Marina friends without too much effort, a number of decent down to earth bars in the area, Satwa for seamstresses, tailoring and Ravi's curry house.


----------

